# Humble List of Slippers



## Mocchaccino (Aug 26, 2015)

I originally stepped into my slipper interest almost ten years ago. Because of certain reasons I dropped off in the middle and had regained the interest in 2011. And I've been here in this forum ever since. I have learnt a lot from experienced members over here. And I still have to learn forever. Thanks Heather for accepting me as the member 4 years ago :rollhappy:

I used to cultivate slipper orchids indoor using artificial illumination. I had a few success to bloom some of them. But most of them grew slowly. Perhaps there were insufficient light bulbs installed. 

I yearned to have my own greenhouse for a very long time. This year I came across with an opportunity that I can rent a small area in a large greenhouse. Here are the species and hybrids I currently have. 

Dwarfs
ang-thong f. album
bellatulum
concolor
concolor f. sulphurinum
godefroyae f. album
leucochilum
niveum
niveum f. album
thaianum

Parvis
armeniacum
armeniacum f. markii
delenatii f. dunkel
delenatii f. album
emersonii
hangianum
jackii
malipoense
micranthum var. eburneum
vietnamense

Multiflorals & Sequentials
chamberlainianum
liemianum
primulinum
anitum
dianthum
haynaldianum
haynaldianum f. album
glanduliferum
gigantifolium
intaniae
kolopakingii
lowii
parishii
philippinense
philippinense var. roebelenii
philippinense f. alboflavum
platyphyllum
randsii
rothschildianum
sanderianum
stonei
supardii
wilhelminiae

Sigmato
acmodontum
appletonianum
barbatum
callosum f. viniferum
hookerae var. volonteanum
mastersianum
purpuratum
superbiens
urbanianum
venustum
venustum f. measuresianum
violascens
wardii

Megastamin
canhii

Paphio
charlesworthii
charlesworthii f. sandowiae
coccineum
exul
druryi
fairrieanum
fairrieanum f. bohlmannianum
gratrixianum
helenae
hirsutissimum var. esquireolei
hirsutissimum var. esquireolei f. viride
rhizomatosum
spicerianum
tranlienianum

Hybrids
William Ambler
Alexej
Lynleigh Koopowitz
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Armeni White
Delrosi
Shen-Liu's White Peri
Doll's Kobold
Black Diamond


----------



## Denver (Aug 26, 2015)

Nothing humble about that list! Some very nice species on that list that are not easy to acquire in the US.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 26, 2015)

Denver said:


> Nothing humble about that list! Some very nice species on that list that are not easy to acquire in the US.



Yea I shouldn't say that word. I must agree I got rare species here. But to me I am quite envy about those awesome sigmato species grown by members over here. 

Those species are hard to grow here because the temperature is simply too high.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2015)

Mocchaccino said:


> Megastamin
> canhii



Sweet. Glad to have you on the forum .


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2015)

Thats an amazing collection of species! There aren't many you don't have, it seems. I think we can learn a lot from you, so it is good you are on this forum!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 26, 2015)

That small area must be pretty big.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 26, 2015)

Great collection! :clap:


----------



## Marco (Aug 26, 2015)

Good list! I like how you have pretty much all the multiflorals covered!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Sweet. Glad to have you on the forum .


I am quite happy when I can find one specimen. Here's the growth shot 






SlipperFan said:


> Thats an amazing collection of species! There aren't many you don't have, it seems. I think we can learn a lot from you, so it is good you are on this forum!


Thank you! My goal is to collect as many species and its varieties and forms as I can. Obviously this is a difficult task. Some varieties and albinos are very hard to find. Even if there are, they would be very expensive. 



17andgrowing said:


> That small area must be pretty big.


About 350 square feet.



Wendy said:


> Great collection! :clap:


Thank you!:clap:



Marco said:


> Good list! I like how you have pretty much all the multiflorals covered!


I think I would have covered all the multiflorals if I could have a chance to own ooii as well.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 27, 2015)

*I think some of you maybe interested*

Some growth shots of my Paph. intaniae. I believe the photos might help for those who are interested in this rare and weird looking species.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 27, 2015)

Amazing collection!


----------



## Justin (Aug 27, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Amazing collection!



agreed! excellent multi species collection.


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2015)

Great photos. However there is way to much room...not enough plants!


----------



## musa (Aug 28, 2015)

WOW! gratulations to your collection, especially as I'm quite keen on Multis myself.
Michael


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 28, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Amazing collection!





Justin said:


> agreed! excellent multi species collection.





musa said:


> WOW! gratulations to your collection, especially as I'm quite keen on Multis myself.
> Michael



Thank you all! I hope for the best that I can succeed in growing all of those. 



Marco said:


> Great photos. However there is way to much room...not enough plants!



Yes you are right! I am so excited. But I am short of funds now. I have to expand my collection slowly. Otherwise I would have to rob somebody. :clap::clap::clap:


----------

